#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  اسئلة اسلامية .... ضروري الكل يشارك

## بنت مصر

[c] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



الأخوة الافاضل والاخوات الفاضلات 



أدعو الجميع الي التفضل بالمشاركة في هذه المسابقة الاسلامية .. 
وفكرتها ببساطة ان ابدا بسؤال ومن يستطيع الاجابة عليه يتفضل 
لطرح سؤال اخر وهكذا 



اتمنى ان تعجبكم وان اجد المشاركه من الجميع ولكم 
كل الشكر والاجر من الله تعالى 





 من هو الصحابي الذي اهتز لموته عرش الرحمن؟؟؟ 
 


في انتظار الاجابة على سؤالي والسؤال الجديد 




بسنت[/c]

----------


## shabanw

السلام عليكم

سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه

----------


## بنت مصر

اهلا بيك shabanw
اشكرك جدا على التعليق والمشاركة

واجابتك صحيحة بس فين السؤال؟؟؟؟؟ ::(:  


ياريت اشوف مشاركة في الموضوع دا عشان تتحقق الفائدة لنا جميعا

----------


## ابن البلد

في أي عام ولد الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ؟؟؟

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

بسم الله .. 
ولد الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام في ( عام الفيل ) .. همة كانو بيسموا السنين بأسماء كدة ..
مش عارف بقي سنة كام من الميلاد ..
لو صح يبقى سؤالي ..
من هو الصحابي الوحيد اللذي ذكر اسمه في القرآن ؟؟

----------


## بنت مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



 الصحابي هو زيد بن حارثة 
وذكر اسمه في سورة الاحزاب الاية رقم 37

{ فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين 
حرج في أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا منهن وطرا وكان أمر الله مفعولا } 


 من هو الصحابي الذي قيل عنه المصلوب الطائر؟؟

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

إظاهر محدش عارف بسنت ..
يا ريت نخلي السؤال مثلاً لو عدا عليه 3 ايام صاحب السؤال يكتب الإجابة و سؤال غيره علشان الموضوع مينزلشي و يتنسي .. ولا ايه رأيك ..
انا بصراحة مش عارف غير سيدنا جعفر ( الطيار ) ..
مين المصلوب الطائر بقى ؟  ::

----------


## saroo02

موضوع جميل يا بسنت واللة بس انا مش عارف الاجابة بردة

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

بسنت .. عاوزين نعرف الاجابة .. الموضوع اتنسى .. و المسابقة جميلة  ::  
الله بقى !!  ::

----------


## بنت مصر

خالد وسارو والله انا اسفة جدا
لاني ماخدتش باللي من ردودكم الا دلوقتي


انا قول لكم الاجابة مع شرح بقدر الامكان يكون بسيط
عشان المعلومة تكون مفيدة ونعرف سبب تسميته بهذا الاسم




 في سنة ثلاث للهجرة ، جاء الي  الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-  نفر من عضل والقارة فقالوا : ( يا رسول الله ، إن فينا إسلاما ، فابعث معنا نفراً من أصحابك يفقهوننا في الدين ، ويقرئوننا القرآن ويعلموننا شرائع الإسلام )000

فبعث معهم مرثد بن أبي مرثد ، وخالد بن البكير ، وعاصم بن ثابت ، وخبيب بن عدي ، وزيد بن الدثنة ، وعبدالله بن طارق ، وأمر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على القوم مرثد بن أبي مرثد000 

فخرجوا  فغدروا بهم ، ووجد المسلمون أنفسهم وقد أحاط بهم المشركين ، فأخذوا سيوفهم ليقاتلوهم فقالوا لهم : ( إنا والله ما نريد قتلكم ، ولكنا نريد أن نصيب بكم شيئا من أهل مكة ، ولكم عهد الله وميثاقه ألا نقتلكم ) فأما مرثد بن أبي مرثد وخالد بن البكير وعاصم بن ثابت فقالوا : ( والله لا نقبل من مشرك عهدا ولا عقدا أبدا )000ثم قاتلوا القوم وقتلوا0

وأما زيد بن الدثنة وخبيب بن عدي وعبدالله بن طارق فلانوا ورقوا فأسروا وخرجوا بهم الى مكة ليبيعوهم بها ، و باعوا خبيب بن عدي لحجير بن أبي إهاب لعقبة بن الحارث ابن عامر ليقتله بأبيه ، وأما زيد بن الدثنة فابتاعه صفوان بن أمية ليقتله بأبيه أمية بن خلف000 

وبدأ المشركين بتعذيبهما -رضي الله عنهما- وقتل نسطاس زيدا ، أما خبيب فقد حبس وعذب وهو صابر ثابت النفس ، حتى أنه يروى بأن ماوية مولاة حجير بن أبي إهاب قد دخلت عليه يوما فوجدته يأكل عنبا ، فخرجت تخبر الناس بذلك ، فلا يوجد في مكة عنبا يؤكل000 


ثم خرجوا بخبيب إلى مكان يسمى التنعيم ، واستأذنهم ليصلي ركعتين ، فاذنوا له ، وصلى ركعتين وأحسنهما ثم قال لهم : ( أما والله لولا أن تظنوا أني طولت جزعا من القتل لاستكثرت من الصلاة )000فكان خبيب بن عدي أول من سن هاتين الركعتين عند القتل للمسلمين000ثم رفعوه على خشبة وصلبوه ، فقالاللهم إنا قد بلغنا رسالة رسولك فبلغه الغداة ما يصنع بنا !)000ثم قال : ( اللهم أحصهم عددا واقتلهم بددا ، ولا تغادر منهم أحدا !)000ورموه برماحهم وسيوفهم وقتل-رضي الله عنه-


وأخبر جبريل عليه السلام الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بمحنة أصحابه ، فبعث المقداد بن عمرو ، والزبير بن العوام يستطلعا الأمر ، ويدفنوه حتى لا يظل معلقا على الصليب ، ويذهب عمرو متخفيا يتحين الفرصة لتنفيذ أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويحكي فيقول ( جئت الي خشبة خبيب فرقيت فيها وانا اتخوف العيون، فطلقته فوقع الي الارض ، ثم اقتحمت ، فالتفت فكأنما ابتلعته الارض) ولم يعثر لجثة خبيب على اثر.


وخبيب بن عدي هو اول مصلوب في الاسلام ولا يعلم احد اين ذهب جسده الطاهر وكأن الارض قد انشقت فابتلعه أو كأنه طار الي السماء...



السؤال هو 
  من هو الصحابي الذي قال له رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم 
بم سبقتني الي الجنة؟ مادخلت الجنة قط الا سمعت خشخشة نعلك امامي 


بسنت

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

تسلمي بنت مصر على المسابقة الجميلة

وأعتقد إن الإجابة : بلال بن رباح

لو كانت الإجابة صحيحة فسؤالي هو :


                            من هو أول سفير في الإسلام 

 وكل عام وأنتم جميعاً بكل خير

----------


## بنت مصر

اجابتك صحيحة شمس الدين


 أولا سفير في الاسلام هي الصحابي مصعب بن عمير رضي الله عنه 




 قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم لزوجاته (اطولكن لحوقا بي بعد وفاتي اطولكن ذراعا) فيمن قيلت هذه العبارة من زوجات الرسول (ص) ؟

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

[c]


أعتقد هي أم المؤمنين سودة بنت زمعة


 


[/c]

----------


## بنت مصر

لا اخي شمس الدين لان الزوجة التي قال عنها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم(اطولكن لحوقا بي بعد وفاتي اطولكن ذراعا)  هي السيدة زينب بنت جحش 


ومن الطريف ان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام عندما
قال لزوجاته ( اسرعكن لحوقا بي اطولكن ذراعا) 
فقامت زوجاته يتطاولن ايهن اطول يدا ،، ثم فوجئن
بوفاة السيدة زينب رضي الله عنها فعلمن ان طول
اليد كان كناية عن كثرة الصدقة،،،


ولكن شمس اين سؤالك؟؟

أرجو من الاخوة حتى في حالة عدم التأكد من الاجابة
ان يضعوا السؤال وسيتم تصحيح اجابتهم  في السؤال 
الذي يليه وذلك حرصا على عدم توقف الاسئلة وللفائدة للجميع


واضع انا السؤال بالنيابة عن شمس الدين:
سورتان في القرآن احاها تحتوي على بسملتين والاخرى بدأت بلا بسملة فما هما هاتين السورتين 




.

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخت العزيزة / بنت مصر

شكراً على معلوماتك الرائعة ، لكن بالنسبة إلى الحديث السابق فقد وجدته في مسلم عن أم المؤمنين سودة ، صحيح مسلم - كتابف فضائل الصحابة باب 17 . أما في البخاري فقد جاء كما ذكرته أنتِ تماما .

بالنسبة للسؤال الجديد :
                 السورة التي لم تذكر فيها البسملة هي : سورة التوبة
                 السورة التي ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتين هي :  سورة النمل 

و سؤالي هو :
[c]
كم عدد ألفاظ القرآن الكريم 
[/c] 
وأتمنى أن يشارك الجميع في هذه المسابقة الهادفة

----------


## بنت مصر

اخي العزيز شمس الدين

ارجو الاطلاع على هذا المواقع

http://www.mknon.net/nesaa/youthrabbhen/nesa7.htm

http://www.khayma.com/alsahaba/list11/zaynab1.HTML

http://www.altareekh.com/cgi-bin/new...0353190,44803,

http://www.khayma.com/ftat/M/omhat.HTM



أما مصدري من المعلومة فهو ليس الانترنت وانما كتاب 
نساء مؤمنات للشيخ ياسين رشدي بالاسكندرية


بالنسبة لسؤالك شمس الدين فانا  للاسف مش فاهماه 
فياريت تبسط لي مقصدك هل بتقصد بيه عدد كلمات القرآن؟
فلو بتقصد عدد كلمات القرآن فهي (77845)

في انتظار ردك



بسنت

----------


## saroo02

المواقع دي جميلة جدا بنت مصر بارك الله فيكي

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخت العزيزة / بنت مصر

شكراً على هذه المواقع القيمة ، وقد استوثقت فعلا من صحة معلوماتك ، فقط أردت إخبارك أن مصدري للإجابة هو رواية موجودة بصحيح مسلم كتاب فضائل الصحابة ، لكن ماذكرته أنتي هو الأصح .

إجابتك عن عدد كلمات القرآن صحيحة . . شكراً لك 

سأكتب السؤال الجديد نيابة عنك - إذا سمحتي لي - وأتمنى ألا تقتصر المشاركة على بنت مصر وشمس الدين فقط ، أتمنى أن يشارك الجميع .

السؤال هو :  
[c] 

سنة كم ميلادياً ولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

 
[/c]

----------


## بنت مصر

اجاوب انا يا شمس الدين وامري لله  ::(:   ::(:  


ولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في عام 570 ميلادية   




 من هم القوم الذين أهلكهم الله تعالى  بريح صرصر عاتية استمرت سبع ليال وثمانية أيام. 


بسنت

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

وَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ  6

سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا فَتَرَى الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَى كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ  7

سورة الحاقة ..

السؤال : ما هي الحاقة .. و لماذا سميت بالحاقة ؟ 
سؤال سهل خالص  ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الحاقة هي : القيامة
وسميت بذلك لأن الأمور تُحق فيها
    أو           لأنها حق من غير شك
    أو           لأنها تحق للمؤمنين الجنة وللكافرين النار

والله أعلم

السؤال هو 
[c] من هم العشرة المبشرون بالجنة ؟


 
[/c]

----------


## بنت مصر

العشرة المبشرين بالجنة هم

1- ابو بكر الصديق
2- عمربن الخطاب
3- عثمان بن عفان
4- علي بن ابي طالب
5-الزبير بن العوام 
6- سعد بن ابي وقاص
7- ابو عبيدة بن الجراح
8- طلحة ابن عبد الله
9- عبد الرحمن بن عوف
10- سعيد بن زيد القرشي



ما هي الصورة التي تسمى بالسبع المثاني؟

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

السورة التي تسمى بالسبع المثاني هي سورة الفاتحة ، وهي سبع آيات .


من هم الأنبياء أولو العزم ؟

----------


## بنت مصر

الأنبياء أولو العزم  هم
نوح ـ ابراهيم ـ موسى ـ عيسى ـ محمد



من الصحابي الذي قال له رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم  ((اشبهت خَلقي وخُلقي))






 ::

----------


## داود

.....تحياتى للجميع
بنت مصر  مساء الخير
..لقد أعجبنى الموضوع ولكن للأسف لم أستطع الجواب .....معدرة
..........
....

..........
..




.......
من هو الصحابى الدى عاش 60سنة فى الجاهلية و60 فى الإسلام؟؟
..[MARQ=DOWN]سلام[/MARQ]

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

الأخ العزيز / داود

أهلا بيك معانا في المنتدى 

اسمح لي بس اني اجاوب على السؤال السابق :

الصحابي الذي قال له رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ((اشبهت خَلقي وخُلقي)) : هو الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما .

و نكمل المسابقة كما هي للإجابة على السؤال اللي وضعه الأخ داود

----------


## بنت مصر

شمس الدين اسفة اخي العزيز ان الاجابة مش صحيحة
فالصحابي الذي قال له رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ((اشبهت خَلقي وخُلقي)) : ليس هو الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما  ولكنه جعفر ابن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه

صحيح ان الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما كان شديد الشبه بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ولكن هذه العبارة بالتحديد قاله الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم في ابن عمه جعفر بن ابي طالب


أخي العزيز داود أشكرك على مرورك 
واحاول اجيب على السؤال واقول
هما والله اعلم اثنين من الصحابة عاش كل واحد منهما 60 سنة في الجاهلية، 60 سنة في الإسلام وماتا بالمدينة عام 54هـ وهما حكيم بن حزام وحسان بن ثابت.



السؤال هو

من هو الانسان الوحيد الذي أقسم الله بحياته في القرآن الكريم وفي اي آية؟؟

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

سلام عليكم 
اعجبتني الاسئلة جدا ولاجابة على اخر سؤال الانسان الوحيد الذي أقسم الله بحياته في القرآن الكريم هو الرسول الكريم محمد وال له اعلم لكني لااعلم في اي سورة 
سوالي هو :من هي ثاني امرأة اسلمت بعد السيدة خديجة?
تحياتي

----------


## بنت مصر

اجابتك سليمة Proud_Muslimah

والاية هي (لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ ) [الحجر :72]. 



ثاني مسلمة تدخل الاسلام بعد السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها هي زينب بنت الخطاب


السؤال هو :
ماهو لون جهنم اعاذنا الله واياكم منها؟؟

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

سلام عليكم
اختي الاجابة هي ام الفضل زوجة العباس والله اعلم 
ام سؤالك فالجواب هو ان الاسود هو لون نار جهنم  

سؤالي ....من هو اصغر من استشهد في غزوة بدر???

----------


## داود

أصغر شهيد فى معركة بدر الكبرىهو    : عمير بن أبي وقاص
....
......سؤالى هو: يوجد فى القرآن الكريم سورة لا تخلوا آية منها من إسم الجلاله....الله..ماهى هذه السورة؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم
جوابكم صحيح بارك الله فيكم
والجواب على سؤالك ::::السوره التى لا تخلوا آية منها من إسم الجلاله هى المجادله ذكرت 40 مره
والله أعلم

و سؤالى اليوم هو   من هو الصحابى الذى نزل الملك على صورته???
جزاكم الله كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا

----------


## بنت مصر

الصحابى الذى نزل الملك على صورته هو والله أعلم
دحية بن خليفة بن فروة الكلبي الصحابي الجليل
كان يُضْرَب به المثل في حسن الصورة، وكان جبريل عليه السلام ينزل في صورته، فقد روى النسائي بإسناد صحيح عن يحيى بن يعمر عن قتادة عن أنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: كان جبريل يأتيني على صورة دحية الكلبي ، وقد نقل ابن سعد عن مجاهد قال: بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دحية الكلبي سرية وحده. وقد شهد اليرموك وسكن دمشق، وعاش إلى أيام معاوية رضي الله عنهم أجمعين. هذه نبذة عن الصحابي الجليل الذي كان جبريل عليه السلام يتشبه به. 


سؤالي هو من هو الصحابي الذي حلفت أمه لاتأكل حتى يرتد؟؟

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم
أحسنتى أختى بنت مصر  :;): إجابتكى صحيحة

و للإجابة على سؤالك فالصحابى هو مصعب بن عمير و الله أعلم

سؤالى لكم كم بقى أنس بن ملك فى خدمة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟؟و أين مات ؟؟:confused:

أختى بنت مصر هل كانت إجاباتى السابقة عن أسئلتكى صحيحة ؟؟

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

بقى أنس بن مالك في خدمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشرة سنوات منذ هجرته صلى الله عليه وسلم و كان عمر أنس حينها عشرة سنوات وحتى وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ومات أنس بن مالك بالبصرة سنة 93ه على الأرجح .

السؤال هو :
حسان بن ثابت هو شاعر الرسول . . فمن هو خطيب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

سلام عليكم
احسنت اختي زادك الله علما :: 
وخطيب المصطفى الحبيب كان ثابت بن قيس 

سؤالي اليوم هو :من هو اول من كتب الاحاديث النبوية الشريفة???

ولي رجاء من الخوة والاخوات اللذين يسئلون ان يتابعون الاجابةويخبرونا في حال لو كانت الاجابة خاطئه
في امان الله

----------


## بنت مصر

اختي الفاضلة براود مصرية اسفة جدا على التأخير في الاجابة فارجو السماح اختي
الصحابي الذي حلفت أمه لاتأكل حتى يرتد هو سعد بن ابي وقاص وليس مصعب بن عمير

قول سعد -رضي الله عنه- : (وما سمعت أمي بخبر اسلامي حتى ثارت ثائرتها وكنت فتى بارا بها محبا لها فأقبلت علي تقول  ::(:  يا سعد000ما هذا الدين الذي اعتنقته فصرفك عن دين أمك و أبيك؟ والله لتدعن دينك الجديد أو لا آكل ولا أشرب حتى أموت فيتفطر فؤادك حزنا علي ويأكلك الندم على فعلتك التي فعلت وتعيرك الناس أبد الدهر ) فقلت : لاتفعلي يا أماه فأنا لا أدع ديني لأي شيء )000

وأعذريني اختي الحبيبة مش عارفة اجابة سؤالك
ولكني في شوق لمعرفة الاجابة


بسنت

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

ولا يهمك اختي المسئلة اني غير متاكدة من اجابتي فاحب ان تصححولي
الاجابة اختي هو محمد بن مسلم الزهري والله اعلم

على فكرة حلوة منك براود مصرية دي ::

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

في السؤال اللى بعديه يا براود مصرية  :;): 
 ::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام  عليكم 
حاحوت سؤال سهل المرة دي علشان الكل يشارك:D

من هو اول من نشا صيدلية في العالم :: ?

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم ..
مضى على السؤال مدة طويلة و يبدو ان لا أحد يعرف الاجابة ..:confused:
و الجواب على السؤال.. أول من أنشأ صيدلية في العالم  هو : هارون الرشيد .. و الله أعلم   :Cool: 
واسئلوا انتو بقى لحسن باين اسئلتى صعبة عليكم   ..  مش هسئل تاني:confused:ها


تحياتي و احترامي للجميع
 :7:

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

الحقوا يا جماعة .. يا أهل القاعة .. براود مسلمة زعلت  ::eek:: 
عاجبكم كدة  ::(: 
لأ براود آخر مرة .. و معلشي خليها مرة سهلة و مرة صعبة  ::o: 

على فكرة ما ينفعشي ماتسأليش تاني .. اللى بيدخل هنا ما يعرفشي يخرج تانني ... ولا ايه يا ردالة  :Mad: 
 :3: 
و سؤال من عندي اهو .. و خليكي معانا بقي  :: 
اذكر حديث يوضح صفات المنافق ..   :Cool:

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

:3:  :6:

----------


## داود

تحياتى للجميع 
مساء الخير...  صفات المنافق  ثلاثة
1:إذا حدث كذب
2:إذا وعد أخلف
3:إذا أتمن خان.
.....
..سؤالى هو:ماهى الآية التى نزلت فى جوف الكعبة.....[MARQ=UP]تحياتى[/MARQ]...[MARQ=LEFT]سلام[/MARQ]

__________________________________________________  ____________

----------


## بنت مصر

الاية 58 من سورة النساء (إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها)



السؤال هو
من هي السيدة التي ذكر في القرآن بانها اوحي اليها؟

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

أخي داوود .. 
صح  ::    ": آية المنافق ثلاث إذا حدث كذب وإذا وعد أخلف وإذا ائتمن خان  "

----------


## maher

السلام  عليكم

  بارك  الله  فيكم  جميعا  وجزاكم  الله  الخير

 يقول  رسول  الله  نزل  القرآن  على  سبعة  احرف

  فهل  هذا  المقصود  بالسؤال  

    اما  سؤالى  فهو

  ما  هو  الربع  القرآنى  الذى  لم  يذكر  فيه  حرف  الشين ؟
:16: :67: :109: :alah:

----------


## داود

تحياتى للجميع...مساء الخير
..شكرالكأخىخالدعلىتأكيدالإجابة...
...أما جوابى اليوم  فهو على سؤال الأخت بنت مصر
..                                                        
من هي السيدة التي ذكر في القرآن بانها اوحي اليها؟   هى أم موسى عليه السلام على ما أعتقد...
...
..سؤالى هو :من الصحابى الذى قال فيه الرسول أنه يدخل الجنة حبوا؟؟؟
.....
[MARQ=RIGHT]..سلام :7: [/MARQ]

----------


## بنت مصر

اخي العزيز دواد اجابتك صحيح هي فعلا  السيدة موسي حين قال الله تعالى 
( واوحينا الي أم موسى أن ارضعيه فاذا خفتي عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين )




أخي العزيز ماهر  سؤالك مازال قائما وهو

ما هو الربع القرآنى الذى لم يذكر فيه حرف الشين ؟



ولو كنت اعرف اجابته كنت جاوبت بس للاسف مش عارفاه



بسنت

----------


## maher

السلام  عليكم

  شكرا  اختى  بنت  مصر  بارك  الله فيكى

  اود  اولا  اقول  لكى  انا  اسف  على  تقصيرى  فى  زيارة  منتدانا  

  الجميل  لظروفى  ولكن  وعد  منى ان  اكون معكم  دائما

  اما  اجابة  سؤالى 

  الربع  فى سورة  التوبة          بسم  الله  الرحمن  الرحيم

  ولو  ارادوا  الخروج لأعدوا له عدته ولكن كره  الله  انبعاثهم  فثبطهم

  وقيل اقعدوا  مع  القاعدين  .


   وسؤالى  هو

   ما  هى  الاية  القرآنية  التى  ذكر  فيها  حرف  الكاف   تسعة عشر  مرة ؟


   :16: :67: :109: :alah:

----------


## داود

مساء الخيرتحياتى للجميع
..الأختالكريمةبنتمصرشكرالكعلىتوكيدالإجابة...دمتىلنا..
....
...أخى العزيز ماهر:حقا إن الرقم تسعة عشر له شأن فى القرآن[
....	
..فالبسملة تتكون من تسعة عشر حرفا.
..و أول سورة نزلت على الرسول تتكون من تسعة عشر آية...
...وسورة التوبة نزلت بدون البملة ولكن بعد تسعة عشر سورة  نجد السورة التى يوجد بيها بسملتين...
...وهناك عدة أمثلة أخرى عن عدد تسعة عشر في القرأن الكريم...
...ولكن أعترف أنى لا أعرف الآية التى تتكلم عنها وأنا سوف أتابع النتدى حتى أضفها إلى معلماتى..
..جزاكم الله.........]
....[MARQ=UP]أخوكمداود

.....[وفقكماللهجميعاودمتم][/MARQ]
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
هذه رسالة للمشرف على المنتدى..
...بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
...السلام عليكم ..
عندى إشكال و أرجوا المساعدة...
بعد أن أسجل الدخول  وأكتب ردا مثل هذا  تأتنى الصفحة تطلب منى الدخول من جديد...
...وهذا تضيع للوقت.....
...وأنا الأن لست متكد أن مثل هذا الرد سيمر....
..أحيا نا أدخل أكثر من مرة...وأكتب أكثر من مرة..حتى يمر
....تقبلوا فائق التقدير والإحترام..وأنا أنتظر الرد...
..

----------


## little_angel

weled el rassol sala allah 3alayhe we salam 587 meladeya we howa 3am el fil li 3'za fih ebraha el 7abashi el ka3ba be gish men el fyala

----------


## little_angel

ma howa el marad eli mat meno el rassol ssala allah 3alayhe we salam?
ana assfa eni bakteb kedah ::(:  ::(:

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

okhty little angel :: 3alashan matez3alesh ana 7akteb zayek ::  a
bas el akh eli ablena dah sa2al 3an 7arf el kaaf fe aya ,,, fa lesa mestanyen el farag eno yegy we yekteb el rad ::o: 

barak alah feky :: 
wenshalah 7anrod 3ala so2alek awel mal akh yerga3 we ye2olena ::  ew3a tekhtefy we eb2a ta3ali dayman bel as2ela el 7elwa deh:D

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

اخواني اخواتي بارك الله فيكم 

احببت ان اقترح اقتراحا :: هل ممكن الاسئلة تكون اسئلة نستفيد منها...
اقصد ماالفائدة ان نعرف عدد مراات هذه الكلمة او تلك الجملة?
هذه المعلومات لن تدخلنا لاجنة ولانار...ولا ايههههه :: ?والله اعلم

يعني معلومات تاريخية دينية عن السنة عن الشرع عن القران شئ نستفيد منه في حياتنا او اخرتنا...
شكرا لاصغائكم واعذروني لكنه مجرد اقتراح وفكرة والله اعلم بالخير ::rolleyes::

----------


## بنت مصر

أؤيدك اختي براود مسلمة على هذا الاقتراح
فعلا كل ما الاسئلة مفيد كل لما كان افضل


بس ليا سؤال هو اخر سؤال ايه يا برواد يا حبيبتي؟؟



بسنت

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

شكراً ليكم جميعاً  :: 

و فكرتك جميلة يا براود .. ان شاء الله ناخد بيها .. 

آخر سؤال كان ( ما هى الاية القرآنية التى ذكر فيها حرف الكاف تسعة عشر مرة ؟ ) ,,,

و ده كان من الأخ ماهر .. بس مجاش تاني  ::o:  ..
و لو مش عارفينو ( زيي  ::  ) يبقى فيه سؤال الآخت little_angel 
الى هو . ما هو المرض الذى توفي منه الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام ..؟

----------


## maher

السلام عليكم

اسف على التاخير
الأجابه على السؤال هى ايه المداينه فى سوره البقره وهى اطول ايه فى القران
الكريم  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياايها اللذين امنوا اذا تداينتم بدين الى اجل مسمى فاكتبوه...................:16: :67: :109:

----------


## بنت مصر

سبب مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان مؤامرة اليهودية حين دست له السم في طعامه صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي دعته إليه، فأكل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه وأكل القوم فقال: ((ارفعوا أيديكم فإنها أخبرتني أنها مسمومة))، ثم قال في وجعه الذي مات فيه: ((مازلت أجد من الأكلة التي أكلت بخيبر، فهذا أوان قطعت أبهَري)) [أبو داود (4512)].

قيل: "الأبهر عرق في الظّهر وهما أبهران, وقيل: هما الأكحلان اللّذان في الذّراعين, وقيل: هو عرق مستبطن القلب فإذا انقطع لم تبق معه حياة" 


السؤال هو

ماهي اخر ايه نزلت من القرآن الكريم؟؟

----------


## maher

السلام  عليكم

  بارك  الله  فيكم

  بسم  الله  الرحمن  الرحيم

  اليوم اكملت  لكم  دينكم  واتممت  عليكم  نعمتى  ورضيت  لكم  الاسلام  دنينا

  سورة  المائدة

   وهى  اخر  اية  نزلت  فى  القرآن

  والسلام  عليكم:16:  :68:  :109: :alah: :164:

----------


## maher

السلام  عليكم::8:  :7:  :16:  :34:   :33:  :24: :66:  :68:

----------


## بنت مصر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


أهلا اخي الغالي ماهر ازيك وايه أخبارك


انا اسفة جدا على التأخير 
واسفة ايضا ان اجابة السؤال غير كده وهي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 (وَاتَّقُواْ يَوْماً تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ) [البقرة: 281]، وتوفي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدها بتسع ليال فقط

والله أعلم

ومستنياك تحط سؤالك يلا 

بسنت

----------


## نانا

فى البداية اشكر بنت مصر على هذة الفكرة الهادفةواعتقد ان عدد الفاظ القران والمقصود بها كلماته 6236 والله أعلم 
ان القران الكريم يقع فى 30 جزءا و114 سورة ولا اذكر سوى ان عدد كلماته
6؟؟6 
سؤالى هو : من الصحابي الذي ذكر عنه الرسول(ص) أنه شهيدُ يمشي علي الأرض؟ 
وجزانا واياكم خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد البنيان

م

بنت مصر 
اخطبوط المنتدى 
من ناحية ترابط الاعضاء فقط 

طرح مفيد جدا 
وسؤالي
هو
ماهي الصلاة التي بركعة وحدة فقط ؟

----------


## فلك 99

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فى البداية أشكرأختى و صديقتى بنت مصر

على هذه الفكرة الجيدة الهادفة

وإجابة السوال

الصلاة التى بركعة واحدة هى صلاة الوتر

و سؤالى هو

من هو الصحابى الذى لقب بسر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم

تقبلوا تحياتى*

----------


## بنت مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي الغالية نانا

ياريت لو اجد لديك الاجابة على سؤالك لاني مش قادرة أعرفه وهو
من الصحابي الذي ذكر عنه الرسول(ص) أنه شهيدُ يمشي علي الأرض؟ 


أما سؤال اختى وصديقتي الغالية فلك 99

فاعتقد والله اعلم ان سر رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم هو
حذيفة ابن اليمان  ،، والذي كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حريصا على 
البحث عنه في الجنازات .. فإن رآه صلى على جنازة  صلي عليها وان افتقده في جنازة لم يصل.. وذلك لعلم عمر بان الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم قد اسر 
اليه بالمنافقين .. وفي عهد رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم كان يمنع الصلاه على المنافقين والله اعلم




ولا يزال سؤال الاخت نانا في انتظار الاجابة عليه وهو
من الصحابي الذي ذكر عنه الرسول(ص) أنه شهيدُ يمشي علي الأرض؟ 




بسنت

----------


## محمد البنيان

بنت مصر  
اهر بك مره اخرى والكرام  المشاركين 

فلك 99 العزيز
اعتقد  انه عبادة ابن الصامت  رضي الله عنه
وعلى العموم كل جلساء المصطفى  صلى الله علية وسلم امناء سر 


والسؤال دا علية جائزة بحق وحقيقي 
منى او من بنت مصر 


من هو اجهل الجاهلين ؟


من محب لك

----------


## بنت مصر

الله الله يا استاذ محمد البنيان انت يعني بتدبسني :101:  :53: 

انا وظيفتي هناالتحصيل ولم المصاريف يعني أحب امسك الخزنة واورد لها بس


ايه رأيك بقا انك بسبب التدبيسة  دي دي انت اللي حتدفع الجايزة للعضو 
اللي حيجاوب وجايزة مثلها ليا انا كمان عشان تكون عبرة لكل من 
تسول له نفسه انه يغرم بنت مصر باي مصروفات ادارية :D


بسنت

----------


## محمد البنيان

بنت مصر اتنى تأمروني امر 
بس كده 
هدية لصاحب الجواب الصحيح 
و
هدية لمعدة الطرح 
مني انا شخصيا

ولو جاوبتي على السؤال تصبح الهدية اثنين  
بس شدي الحيل ، دون غش 
خلاص ...
 يا مبدعة المنتدى 

من محب لك

----------


## م. بسمة

اجابةالسؤال:منالصحابيالذيذكرعنهالرسول(ص)أنهشهيدُيمشيعليالأرض؟
الصحابي هو طلحه بن عبيد الله ويلقب أيضا بصقر يوم أحد.
(من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا)
تلا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام تلك الأيه الأيه الكريمه ثم أستقبل وجوه أصحابه وقال وهو يشير الى "طلحه":
"من سره أن ينظر إلى رجل يمشي على الأرض وقد قضى نحبه "شهيدا يمشي على الأرض" فلينظر الى طلحه .
وتوفي شهيدا في غزوة الجمل.
من كتاب رجال حول الرسول لخالد محمد خالد ص352

----------


## بنت مصر

بارك الله فيكي اختي الغاليه byh على هذه المعلومة الرائعة والكاملة
أسأل الله العلي القدير ان يرزق حسن ثوابها ولك كل التحية



ومازلنا مع سؤال محمد البنيان اللي عليه  جوايز جايزة للفايز وجايزة ليا

((من هو أجهل الجاهلين))

----------


## عبدالحكيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ام موسى عليه السلام هي  السيدة التي ذكر في القرآن بانها اوحي اليها؟

----------


## محمد البنيان

يالله يا هووووووووو

باقي من الزمن 
 حتى نهاية السبت 28/12/1423ه 
الموافق 
29/2/2203م

مالي شغل تمام 
او اتصل
على
777

من محب لك

----------


## ابن اسكندريه

معلومات وموضوع رائع مع خالص تقديرى لكل من يكتب موضوع فى قاعة الاسلام  وربنا يبارك لينا فيهم يارب

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الاعزاء انتظرنا اجاية المسابقه (من أجهل الجاهلين) ولم يجاوب أحد ونحن في انتظار اجابتها من واضع السؤال مع وضع سؤال أخر مني الان وهو
من هو صاحب نعلي النبي وسواكه ووسادته؟؟
وشكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل الخير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:14:

----------


## م. بسمة

*ألووووووووووووووو
ايه يا جماعه مافيش حد عارف الاجابه ولا مطنشين*

----------


## بنت مصر

يادي الكسوف مفيش حد يقدر يفيدنا افادكم الله ونفعكم بفضله  ::(:

----------


## عبدالحكيم

عمرو ابن هشام الله  افيدوني صح ام لا

----------


## م. بسمة

أخ عبد الحكيم
شكرا لمشاركتك ولكن صاحب نعلي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وسواكه ووساده هو عبد الله بن مسعود
*والسؤال الجديد هو*
من هو الرجل الذي كفن بقميص الرسول وهو من أهل النار؟؟

----------


## عبدالحكيم

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
byh ان اجابتي كانت على السؤال من هو اجهل الجاهلين وقد اجبت ولست متأكد من الاجابه واني اسف جداً
اخوك :عبدالحكيم

----------


## م. بسمة

أخي عبد الحكيم عذرا على ذلك اللبس....حصل خير
بس انا مش عارفه مين هو اجهل الجاهلين؟؟
واديني جاوبت السؤال الي بعده كمان....

----------


## محمد البنيان

اجهل الجاهلين 
هو 
من
يتعثر في الحجر مرتين 



وراحت الجائزة 
والي مسابقة اخرى 


من محب لك

----------


## ايجيبشيانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فى الاخت بسنت على هذه الفكرة الرائعة , وافادنا الله واياكم
سؤالى :

انواع النفس ثلاثه , اذكرها ؟
انواع السنة ثلاثة , اذكرها ؟

----------


## عبدالحكيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
byh ولا يهمك 
ايجيبشيانى انشاء الله بتكون اجابه صحيحه

1-اللوامه
2-الراضيه
3-المرضيه

----------


## ايجيبشيانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخى عبد الحكيم :

باين الذاكرة خانتك فى التالتة .......... الاجابه هى :

                  1 - اللوامة 
                  2 - الراضيه
                  3 - المطمئنه

والله تعالى اعلى واعلم

السؤال التانى ماحدش عارفه ولا ايه ؟

----------


## taha

لماذا وجد الأنسان علي الأرض واهو مسير ام مخير

----------


## بنت مصر

طييب حجاوب الاول على سؤال اختي الغالية 


من هو الرجل الذي كفن بقميص الرسول وهو من أهل النار؟؟
عبد الله بن أبيّ بن سلول
وبالمناسبة  هذا الرجل هو السبب في حادثة الافك 


أما سؤال اخي العزيز طه واللي ما يفوتنيش اني ارحب بيه لانها اول مشاركاته معانا فانا عارفة السؤال بس مش عاوزة اكون طماعة وحسيب الباقيين يفكروا في اجابته والسؤال هو
لماذا وجد الأنسان علي الأرض واهو مسير ام مخير

----------


## ايجيبشيانى

بسم الله الرحمن الرجيم

وجد الانسان على الارض للعبادة واعمار الارض

وهو مسير فى بعض الاشياء كالـ ( مرض والموت مثلا ) 

ومخير فى اشياء كثيرة تتطلب منه التفكير والحكم بالعقل 

والله تعالى اعلى واعلم

اجابة سؤالى : انواع السنه تلاته هى :

1 - فعليه 
2 - قولية
3 - تقريرية

سؤال :
من هو فارس الرسول ولماذا لقب بهذا الاسم ؟

----------


## جنان الفردوس

لم اجد سؤال لاجاوب عليه لذا احببت ان
ألقي سؤالي عليكم
تزوج الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) تسعة
من النساء  ( كانوا من العرب ) عدا صحابية جليلة فمن هي تلك الصحابية ...؟؟
:confused:

----------


## lina

ماريه القبطيه   ::rolleyes::

----------


## ابن البلد

يالهوي هو الموضوع ده لسه شغال
دأنا سايبه وأنا كنت في مصر من شهرين
علي العموم ده يدل أن في إهتمام كبير قوي 


في ايه بقه ؟

طيب عايزين نسأل سؤال ؟

و عرضنا الامانة علي السموات والارض 

يا تري ايه هي الأمانه دي اللي أتعرضت علي السموات والأرض

----------


## lina

العقل هو الامانه  ::rolleyes:: 


بس ما عنديش سؤال حطو سؤال من عندكم  ::p:

----------


## تامر

اخي ابن البلد
الامانه هي التكليف وليس العقل فقط

مش كده؟

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم :: 
كيف حالكم اخواني اخواتي :: 
يالا نكمل اللي بداناه ومايزال سؤال الاخ ايجيبشيانى مطروح سؤال هو...
من هو فارس الرسول ولماذا لقب بهذا الاسم ؟

والاخ ابن البلد هل كانت اجابة الاخت لينا صحيح؟

----------


## ابن البلد

لا مكنتش صحيحه

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

طيب قولنا انت بقى  ::rolleyes::

----------


## تامر

ابن البلد انا باقول ان تحمل التكليف هو الامانه
صح ولا ايه؟

----------


## بنت مصر

الامانة هي حرية الاختيار يعني 


والسماوات والارض ابين ان يحملنها 

وحملها الانسان في انه يبقى مخير وليس مسير


صح والا لأ

----------


## ابن البلد

الامانه يا جماعة هي الرساله ( ده تفسير )
و الشيخ الشعرواي قال أن الأمانه هي أن تؤمن أحد عن شيء وهو في اشد الإحتياج لمثل هذا الشيء وان يحافظ عليه بالرغم من إحتياجه له

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

ماشاء الله اخي احمد احسنت ,,,وفقك الله لكل خير.... ::rolleyes:: 


ولااعرف ان كان سؤال الاخ ايجيبشيانى له اجابة,,لان السؤال غريب قليلا..وغير واضح:confused:

حد يعرف الجواب?

----------


## تامر

الاخ العزيز ابن البلد
شكرا على التوضيح

بس اعتقد ان الشرح الي انت شرحته بينطبق تماما على ما قلته ان الامانه هي التكليف
اي التكليف الذي يستوجب الاختيار
وكمان رد الاخت بسنت بيدي نفس المعنى الصحيح للكلمه
شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## lina

ونا كمان قلت العقل عشان تعرف تختار برضه :D

يعني كنت هتختار ازاي من غير ما تفكر!!  :;): 

كل واحد عقله في راسه هيعرف خلاصه  ::p:

----------


## شورانكيز

مسابقه جميله وهادفه
وسؤالي هو
سيدنا عمر الفاروق كان له مع رسول الله 
نسب وصهر
بمعني اوضح في سيدتين تربطان بين الرسول_صلى الله عليه وسلم_
وبين سيدنا عمر 
فمن هما

----------


## بنت مصر

الاجابة يا شوانكيز هي

1- تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حفصة بنت عمر رضي الله عنهما

2- تزوج عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه من ام كلثوم ابنة علي بن ابي طالب واخ الحسن والحسين أحفاد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام


صح والا غلط؟؟

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

ها يا شور ؟؟ صح ولا ايه ؟  :: 

هية ان شاء الله يعني صح يا بسنت ..
يا ريت تضيفي السؤال الجديد بقى  ::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

::rolleyes:: 

 صح صح

----------


## شورانكيز

اسفه علي التاخير 
والرد صح
يابسبس

----------


## أسد

من هى أول من أرضعت النبى محمد صلى الله علية وسلم ؟


فى أنتظار الجواب الصحيح . يعتقد البعض أن السؤال سهل

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
جزاك الله كل الخير أخي العزيز أسد على رفع هذه الموضوع الرائع 
و جزىالله خيراً كل من شارك به بمعلومة قيمة 
و الشكر موصول لصاحبة الموضوع بنت مصر جزاها الله كل الخير عنه 

و نرجو أن يعاود الجميع المشاركة في هذه المسابقة الهادفة

إجابة سؤالك أخي الكريم : 
أول من أرضعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جارية تدعى ( ثويبة ) أرضعته عدة أيام قبل أن ترضعه السيدة حليمة
و الله أعلم 

سؤالي هو :
كم مرة ذكر اسم سيدنا محمد في القرآن الكريم

*

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا يا اسد على رفع الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا يا اسلام على المشاركة جزاك الله حسن الثواب

واجابتي هي
تم ذكر اسم محمد في القرآن 4 مرات

السؤال هو
في كم سنة تم نزول القرآن الكريم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

للرفع

----------


## على درويش

*شكرا يا بسنت على المسابقه الرائعه وأنا لا أعرف السؤال السابق وأما سؤالى هو
من هو الصحابى الذى كانت قدماه تصل الى الأرض وهو راكب فوق ظهر فرسه !؟*

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك اخي الغالي اشرف على رفعك للموضوع
والله فكرتني ببدايات المنتدى  ربنا يكرمك يارب


شكرا لك ايضا يا استاذ على على تنشيطه بوضع السؤال
وانا الحقيقة مش متأكدة ولكن على حسب معلوماتي ان
عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان ضخم البنية
فممكن يكون هو من تنطبق عليه هذه الصفة

والله أعلم

----------


## ماما زوزو

*جزاك الله خيرا ابنتى
الجميلة بنت مصر
على هذة المسابقة الجميلة
لمعلوماتها الرائعة...
وجزاك الله خيرا اخى
الطيب اشرف لرفع الموضوع
مرة اخرى.......
*

----------


## بنت مصر

سؤال جديد

*من هما الصحابيان الجليلان اللذان قال عنهما الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( هما جارايّ في الجنة)؟*

----------

